# URGENT.. Yellow Gravel Question



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Can someone post the coords for The Yellow Gravel, please? I may have to head that way in the morning to meet someone and I don't think I have the correct grid (I'm positive I have them, but they are labeled something else). The grid I found searching on here is N29.43 W87.23 and that can't be right because that plotted a couple hundred miles sw of pcola. I don't have to have your "exact rock" (although that would be mighty nice of ya) just would like to have a center point. If you do give me your rock, I promise that tomorrow will be the last time it's touched because I head back overseas in a few and this is my last fishing trip for a while. 

I'm hoping some of you goons have no weekend life (like me) and are sitting around the computer getting ready to fish tomorrow 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

N29 51.985 W87 15.986

Its a big area. Good luck!


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks.. I just learned that the "google maps" thing on my phone didn't drop a point when I entered the cords and the only icon that popped up was the icon for the GOM haha. so I think the other cords I found on here were probably correct too once I put them in on my computer.. 

Thanks again, and sorry to the other fella that I said his cords were wrong..


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I just plotted both cords and they are about 30 miles apart.. the ones you passed me (yellow gravel) is in between to drop offs oriented northeast/southwest (visible google) and the "gravel" area is just to the south and east (also visible on google/and actually looks like gravel.. haha).. Im positive that is the area, but just wanted to be sure.. Im not sure why someone would put numbers on here that are 30 miles off..

thanks again..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A man using a "riding crop" on another man. AND the "another man" was paying for it. Guns involved

Sorry, this seems WRONG to me. 

But I was taught shooting the old fashioned way, you know. "Range is safe..." kinda stuff.

I'd bet the Army doesn't beat their shooters to cause stress. I could be wrong though. I just think our armed forces treat "live fire" with a little more respect.

This is what "simulated" live fire is about.

No?

Jim


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

jim t said:


> A man using a "riding crop" on another man. AND the "another man" was paying for it. Guns involved
> 
> Sorry, this seems WRONG to me.
> 
> ...


 
aint trying to cause trouble but did I miss 60 minutes? how is this relevant?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

OOPS wrong thread! 

I am embarrased.

Jim


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Edit: This space intentionally left blank. 

Nothing to see here.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Prince Caspian said:


> Edit: This space intentionally left blank.
> 
> Nothing to see here.


Funny, Thanks...

Jim


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

It's a big area, but not 30 miles wide.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Haha. That was pretty dang funny right there. I may have to find that thread because it sounds interesting. Haha. I'm just curious how you end up in a thread about the yellow gravel when your trying to find a thread about a live fire range. Haha.


----------

